# Baby blanket of my own design



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

Baby Blanket Pattern

Materials:
300grams Sport weight/4-Ply yarn
5.5mm needles (straight or circular)

Abbreviations
K = knit
k2tog = knit 2 stitches together
yo = yarn over needle
k2tog tbl = knit 2stitches together through the back loops

Cast on 148 stitches (or multiples of 7 + 8 stitches for the border)
Knit 6 rows garter stitch.

Pattern rows:

1) k5, *k2tog, yo,k1, yo, k2tog tbl, k1. Repeat from * to last 4 stitches, k4

2)k4,purl to last 4 stitches, k4

3) k4, *k2tog, yo, k3, yo, k2tog tbl. Repeat from *to last 4 stitches, k4

4) Repeat row 2.

Repeat these 4 rows until 1 inch before desired length.
Knit 6 rows garter stitch
Cast off loosely.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Do you have a pic?


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> Do you have a pic?


I posted a couple of pics the other day and you can find them here:http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-203818-1.html


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Nice one thanks!


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> Nice one thanks!


Have added them to the pattern now so people dont have to chase round looking for them, lol


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thats a lovely pattern, thanks for that. :thumbup:


----------



## mawsk 54 (Jun 18, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your lovely pattern.


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you lynx, it is a beautiful pattern


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks Lynx, thats a lovely pattern! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

nice thank you


----------



## cafetricotstudio (Sep 26, 2013)

ooh that's lovely!!

argh.too.much.on.the.needles.must.not.start.anything.new.argh. :wink:


----------



## cafetricotstudio (Sep 26, 2013)

just wondering: how big is that blanket? is that a single bed you blocked it on?


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice pattern. Thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## colon4me (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you. Very pretty


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

cafetricotstudio said:


> just wondering: how big is that blanket? is that a single bed you blocked it on?


the blanket measures approximately 36" square. I haven't actually blocked it as I didn't want to take the chance I might ruin the design.
I laid it on my double bed to photograph it


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Thank you for this pattern, kind of you to share. Will definitely try it.


----------



## janedu (May 22, 2011)

Love this. Is it reversible?


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

janedu said:


> Love this. Is it reversible?


No it is not reversible. Sorry


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you, was looking for a small lace pattern for socks, this will be very nice!


----------



## baskets69 (Mar 4, 2013)

Really like it! Is that a Min Pin walking away in the background?


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

baskets69 said:


> Really like it! Is that a Min Pin walking away in the background?


She is a Patterdale terrier/Border collie cross, called Kayliegh and she is a right little madam, lol. Have to excuse the mess in my bedroom as I have workmen doing my bathroom atm and I can't get any housework done. (well thats my excuse anyway. ;p )


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

betty boivin said:


> Thank you, was looking for a small lace pattern for socks, this will be very nice!


Funnily enough, I started a pair of legwarmers this morning with chunky yarn and 7mm needles using this design


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing your delightful pattern!

It's a 9 stitch repeat? I need to make a premie born 2 pounds 6 ounces a blanket and am thinking 24" square?


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I need to start another blanket for anothr baby this will help


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Lovely- I have a friend who is execting a new grandson in the new year- a great project! Thanks!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Lovely, thank you


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

Did you use self striping yarn or did you use 2 different colors? If you used 2 colors, do you remember on what row you cnanged from one to the other?


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

edgemanak said:


> Thank you so much for sharing your delightful pattern!
> 
> It's a 9 stitch repeat?  I need to make a premie born 2 pounds 6 ounces a blanket and am thinking 24" square?


Its a 7 stitch repeat plus 4 stitches either end for the border


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

Ruth Ray said:


> Did you use self striping yarn or did you use 2 different colors? If you used 2 colors, do you remember on what row you cnanged from one to the other?


I used Ice Yarn Baby Batik which is a self striping yarn of white, pale blue and blue


----------



## finstock (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for sharing ,lovely blanket


----------



## drmeredith (Jun 16, 2012)

Great project!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

thank you its very pretty


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Thanks for posting this lovely blanket. Adding it to my stash of patterns. Will most definitely have to live to be at least 200 to knit up all these patterns!


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Thank you so much. I just wrote the pattern down(printer broken). I can't wait to start.


----------



## Susie Mac (Sep 30, 2013)

It is beautiful may I get a a copy of the pattern Thank you for showing us something that looks beautiful and also looks easier to do than some. Susie Mac


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

A beautiful blanket, and thank you for sharing your very own design.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Lovely! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

Susie Mac said:


> It is beautiful may I get a a copy of the pattern Thank you for showing us something that looks beautiful and also looks easier to do than some. Susie Mac


You can copy and paste the pattern from here to wordpad or notepad. Then you can save it or print it from there I think. I'm not very computer savvy so hopefully someone else will be able to tell you if I am right


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

I admire you for knitting a blanket of your own design, love you even more for sharing the pattern with us. Your baby blanket is beautiful.


----------



## cafetricotstudio (Sep 26, 2013)

Lynx said:


> the blanket measures approximately 36" square. I haven't actually blocked it as I didn't want to take the chance I might ruin the design.
> I laid it on my double bed to photograph it


that's a good sized blanket! it's good looking as it is, no need to block (i thought it was blocked, which is a good hint, right? :wink: )


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

That's just lovely! Thanks so much for posting it.


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

Lovely design. Thank you for sharing and the picture.


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Lovely pattern. I'm planning to make and use for a car blanket. Thank you!


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you for such a beautiful baby blanket! I love it!


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

Lovely blanket. Thanks for sharing the pattern. Once I have a few less projects on my needles I will make one.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## franniep (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful. It is a great scarf pattern too.


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you for posting your pattern and pictures of the finished product. You were right on queue! I need to start a second baby blanket (both will be gifts to be knitted and given with the last three weeks!) TODAY! And this one is so pretty...

Jan


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks so much for sharing! I love it! Will be a new favorite!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Thanks for posting the pattern, it's a very pretty stitch!
Do you have a name for your blanket?


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Beautiful. Great job.


----------



## vixensuzyq (Jun 21, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

MaryE-B said:


> Thanks for posting the pattern, it's a very pretty stitch!
> Do you have a name for your blanket?


Actually I haven't even considered giving it a name, so if anyone has any ideas, I would love to hear them


----------



## SheilaSB (Sep 2, 2011)

I love the beautiful stitches and the stripes.This would be very pretty in any color plus the white. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SheilaSB (Sep 2, 2011)

I just saw the question about a name for your design. How about "Stripes Forever?"


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

Lynx said:


> Actually I haven't even considered giving it a name, so if anyone has any ideas, I would love to hear them


After thinking about it for a day or two I have decided to call it Butterfly Love as when you look at the yo's in the pattern they kind of look like butterflies


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

Very pretty. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Grant (Feb 24, 2011)

Hello Lynx,
Thank you for the pattern and I will knit a scarf using it.
You say that it is a multiple of 7 + 8 stiches for the border
but the 1st row starts with 5 stiches instead of 4 and the repetition has only 6 stiches which is not a multiple of 7.
Would you mind helping me? I am not an experienced knitter and you are already a designer. Please send us all
your creations
Great and thanks again.
Grant


----------



## whidbeyjeannie (Apr 24, 2013)

Very pretty, thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

Grant said:


> Hello Lynx,
> Thank you for the pattern and I will knit a scarf using it.
> You say that it is a multiple of 7 + 8 stiches for the border
> but the 1st row starts with 5 stiches instead of 4 and the repetition has only 6 stiches which is not a multiple of 7.
> ...


I have had several people pm me with the same comment so I will put it straight here for everyone to see. The first row pattern is k1,k2tog, yo, k1, yo, k2tog tbl, k1. so the first row will be knit 4 stitches for the border then you knit 1 stitch for the beginning of the pattern. 
I hope this clears it up for everyone.


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## JRL (Aug 25, 2011)

Lovely blanket. Did you use a variegated blue yarn or separate colors of yarn? Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Lynx (Jun 3, 2011)

JRL said:


> Lovely blanket. Did you use a variegated blue yarn or separate colors of yarn? Thanks for the pattern.


I used Ice Yarns Baby Batik which is a self striping yarn


----------



## JRL (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks, the stripes came out perfectly.


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. I have some purple yarn coming from knitnanny ( a KP member in Ontario Canada) and will use this pattern to make an afghan for my friends grand-daughter for Christmas.


----------



## DawnQ (Oct 12, 2013)

Beautiful! Thanks for posting. :thumbup:


----------

